# Double Chocolate Easter Eggs (a recipe to be taken seriously)



## Daniel (Mar 31, 2010)

How to Make Double Chocolate Easter Eggs Candy


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 31, 2010)

Just reading that recipe made my cheeks hurt from the sugar...


----------



## Banned (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow.  That's definitely a lot of sugar.  And too much work.  Can I buy them somewhere?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 31, 2010)

The younger generation is going to hell in a handbasket...


----------



## Banned (Mar 31, 2010)

Surely you're not talking about me...


----------



## Banned (Mar 31, 2010)

(I know...your name's not Surely...it's David... :rofl


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 31, 2010)

It's possible I meant Steve...


----------



## Banned (Mar 31, 2010)

Possible, yes...probable...no.

Nice try though.


----------

